
Stop Watching Sophie’s Choice (And Get Some Work Done) - qhoxie
http://yehudakatz.com/2008/11/25/stop-watching-sophies-choice-and-get-some-work-done/
======
smoody
"Claim 2. Ruby is the slowest thing imaginable. I’ve tackled this argument
with some vigor before, but suffice it to say that real-life Ruby applications
must be compared against real-life PHP or Django applications, and they
perform quite well. Even Rails, not exactly the fastest Ruby web framework,
beats out CodeIgniter in Hello World benchmarks, and is dead even with
CodeIgniter on more robust benchmarks. Comparing it with CakePHP, which is a
closer feature-for-feature comparison, Rails completely destroys Cake in all
benchmarks."

Huh? The original argument is that the language is slow yet Yehuda is
comparing framework speeds. Apples and oranges.

